# Small cricket keeper for small locust?



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, 
I wanna try my leo's with something else, so I'm considering trying them with some locusts, I've got the small lucky reptile kricket keeper? I'll just be getting the pack of 20 but I've never done anything with locusts before.

I'll be using the smallest 10-12mm size,
What do you guys think? Small kricket keeper too small for locusts?


Thanks


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey mate
having seen the kricket keeper in shop the small locusts u got should be ok
as that is the smallest size locusts u can get if there as small as what I got in mine other day then yeah it should be fine


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah there the smallest you can get, only 10-12mm, I just wanted to check and as I'm only getting 20 in a tub and I didn't wanna over crowd etc.


Thanks alot


----------



## SheffRik (Feb 16, 2012)

how fast do you reckon you'll go through them?

I always found locusts to grow up pretty sharpish, and as sweet as 20 or 30 little hoppers will be, you don't really want any more than 3 or 4 (to big to eat) monsters in there, a couple of months down the line. 

not really something you can let loose afterwards either, if you like your garden the way it is, all green and uneaten. though cats and birds will pick them up pretty fast, Locusts aren't really built for camouflage in British greenery. So in conclusion... go for it


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

I was gonna buy one but I bought a cereal container from pound shop and old toilet roll holders and they hide in them

I will probably Invest in a cricket keeper as I just ordered from livefoods.co.uk for crickets and estimate u get is 100 to 120 for 3.99 including p+p

well worth a look and next day delivery too


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

I made a new keeper for crickets as now I get standard crickets and about 250 a time, so the small keeper wasn't big enough, if they like them then they should go down fast. One of the girls eats anything as much as I feed he, so she will most likely take them, however my other girl seems to of stopped eating crickets so I wanna try her on something new.

Do locusts make any noise? Like black crickets chirp?


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

my size 3 locusts don't make any noise at all not sure if the large 1 do my Leo and beardie wont eat large insects so I'm ok


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

If you want to keep your locusts longer, keep the enclosure dry and warm, and feed them freshly cut grass as it has a relatively low moisture content.


----------



## Sunnyb (Feb 17, 2012)

No they don't make any noise


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

will locusts go up into the removable tubes?


----------

